
Techy co-founder hero person - kraftyo
Looking for a technical co-founder... where better than the HN community to find ambitious cool people naive enough to want to change the world. If you&#x27;re looking for a project lets go :)
======
verdverm
You'll have to be more descriptive to get feedback. Almost every developer
gets this request, like it's the idea that matters.

Who are you, what are you bringing to the table, what areas do you want to
work on?

